# Photoshop Elements: Bereiche einfärben



## jokori (7. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach der ANtwort für folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte ein Bild wo man ein Sofa sieht anders einfärben. SPrich HIntergrund etc soll gleich bleiben, lediglich aus dem zB schwarzen Sofa will in ein rotes, gelbes, weißes welche Farbe auch imme machen. Ich bekomme das aber nicht hin.

Ich bin bisher wie folgt vorgegangen:
Sofa mit Lasso einkreisen, dann auf "überarbeiten", dann Farbe anpassen und dann Farbton/Sättigung.

Da kommt im Prinzip auch da Ergebnis raus wie ich es haben will, aber leider bekomme ich nur neonFarben (also so extrem farben wie neon gel, lila, rosa grün etc) raus. Ein weiß oder schwarz habe ich überhaupt nicht hinbekommen, heschweige denn von creme, dkl braun, dkl rot etc. 

Wie geht das?

Danke!


----------



## vampyric_addiction (7. August 2007)

Bin zwar kein Photoshop-Profi (sondern blutiger Anfänger  ), aber ich würde das Sofa einfach mit dem Zauberstab markieren, dann auf Bearbeiten --> "Fläche füllen" klicken.


----------



## d2wap (7. August 2007)

Es gibt 2 sinnvolle Möglichkeiten:

1.
Du nimmst mit einem Lasso und markierst so das Sofa (bzw. die Flächen die du einfärben möchtest) und kopierst diese in eine neue Ebene.
Auf diese neue Ebene legst du dann einen Farbfilter und kannst es so einfärben

2.
Du nimmst mit einem Lasso und markierst so das Sofa (bzw. die Flächen die du einfärben möchtest) und erstellst eine neue Ebene
Kopierst dann die Auswahl (nur die Auswahl ) in die neue Ebene.
Diese füllst du dann mit einer beliebigen Farbe deiner Wahl und legst diese sozusagen darüber.
Da dann aber nur die Fläche gefüllt ist, musst du die Flächeneigenschaften ändern.
Probier hier einfach die geeignetste aus (Tipp: Überlagern  )


----------



## jokori (7. August 2007)

wie oder wo finde ich denn den farbfilter


----------



## d2wap (7. August 2007)

1. Handbuch
2. Onlinehilfe
3. Google
4. Forensuche
....

Tipp: Darbton/Sättigung


----------



## digicamclub (7. August 2007)

Auch eine Möglichkeit:
Wenn du nur das Sofa in schwarz im Bild hast, geht aus Auswahl/Farbbereich auswählen und dann mit dem Füllwerkzeug eine andere Farbe mit vielleicht 30-50% Deckkraft (dann bleibt die Stoffstruktur besser erhalten) drüberkippen.


----------



## Boromir (7. August 2007)

Hallo jokori,

durch einfaches umfärben bekommst du aus einem schwarzen Sofa kein weißes.
Ich habe mal im Forum eine alten Beitrag gesucht der solch ein Thema behandelt.
Ob du das mit PS Elements umsetzen kannst weiß ich nicht, versuch's einfach.
Hier.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## MikeBo (24. Mai 2010)

Moin,

bin von Google auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen. 
Folgendes Problem zum Thema Schwarz/Weiß und einfärben.

Ich habe dieses Foto gefunden:

http://www.megacastle.eu/start01_new.gif

Das gesammte Bild ist S/W bis auf einige Teile die ich denke Original geblieben sind.
Das gleiche wollte ich jetzt auch machen.

Wie lasse ich z.B. ein Rotes T-Shirt Rot die Blaue Hose Blau wenn ich das Bild s/w mache?
Ich selber hab mich noch nicht rangesetzt um einiges auszuprobieren. 

Danke für die Hilfe und sry für den 3 Jahre alten Post raushol 

Mfg
Mike


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe willst Du also in einem bestimmten Bereich die originalen Farben beibehalten und den Rest in s/w haben?
Dann würde ich eine Ebenenkopie vom Original anlegen und die Sättigung der Ebenenkopie ganz runter drehen.
So hast Du eine farbige und eine s/w Ebene.
Auf der s/w Ebene legst Du dann eine Auswahl für den Bereich fest, der farbig sein soll.
Das magnetische Lasso ist da ganz nützlich.
Der Auswahl gibst Du noch eine weiche Auswahlkante (z.B. 2px) und drückst dann auf die "Entf"-Taste.
Das wars dann auch schon.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## MikeBo (25. Mai 2010)

Moin,

so habe Ich es mir auch gedacht und habe deine Hilfe gleich in die Tat umgesetzt.
Die ersten versuche gehen wie immer schief aber mittlerweile klappt es ganz gut. 

Könnt ich DIr nen Orden verleihen würde ich es tun 

Weiter so ! &' Danke.

Lg Mike


----------

